
Show HN: 3D Face Reconstruction from image - mrburton
https://github.com/AaronJackson/vrn
======
billconan
I have a question,

your method is volume based, right? so the recovered 3d face mesh is generated
by marching cubes on the 3d volume? So the topology of the 3d mesh isn't
necessarily aligned to the face features? like this, for example,
[https://i.ytimg.com/vi/AnfVrP6L89M/maxresdefault.jpg](https://i.ytimg.com/vi/AnfVrP6L89M/maxresdefault.jpg)

